# timberwolf TW-P1 too expensive - next best for 2k?



## nick21 (Sep 28, 2011)

I decided on a TW-P1 but found out they are $3000 . Is there a good second best for 2k or so? I might get a huskee 28 or 35t from TSC. Anything else to 
consider? The more I think about it the more I like the horizontal design!


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Sep 29, 2011)

do a search on american cls they have an extensive line up ,top quality ,cheaper than timber wlf jk


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 29, 2011)

That quote sounds awful high. I got a price quoted on a TW-P1 of $2,500 with 4 way wedge and log grate.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Sep 29, 2011)

peterc38 said:


> That quote sounds awful high. I got a price quoted on a TW-P1 of $2,500 with 4 way wedge and log grate.


 
Ditto

$3000 gets you into a base, no option TW-2, (not HD) around here.

Take Care


----------



## leon (Sep 29, 2011)

*woodsplitters*



nick21 said:


> I decided on a TW-P1 but found out they are $3000 . Is there a good second best for 2k or so? I might get a huskee 28 or 35t from TSC. Anything else to
> consider? The more I think about it the more I like the horizontal design!


 



You get what you pay for, do not forget that, 
what is holding you back from buying one from
a timberwolf dealer near or in Vermont and picking it up?

Dont forget that freight has to be paid for.


----------



## nick21 (Sep 29, 2011)

How much are they up north? 3K is with the wedge and table.
they have figured out how not to sell any in the DC area. They have a distributor in Va Beach and the dealer in Manassas VA doesnt know he's a timberwolf dealer. Bunch of idiots!


----------



## leon (Sep 29, 2011)

*woodsplitter*

Check with the folks at central new york power and paddle in
Candor, New York.


Route 96 Power & Paddle Outdoor Products Candor NY Kayaks Canoes Outdoor Clothing Store New York

Please check with Scott here on the forum as he is an Arborist 
Site sponsor and sells the Timberwolf line in New York as well, 
he is a couple of counties away from me.


----------



## JohnH (Sep 29, 2011)

JRepairsK70e said:


> do a search on american cls they have an extensive line up ,top quality ,cheaper than timber wlf jk


 
Ill second that.I just got an American and love it. Very high qulity. I looked at TWs also but the price is way to high.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Oct 2, 2011)

I agree, a lot of these splitters look like, and from the sounds of it are great splitters. Seems many people like their Timberwolf splitters, but I am with a lot of you guys and 3000k or more for a splitter? Really? Seems the only thing getting split at that price is the soft underbelly of your pocket book. Especially when you could build the same splitter for about, oh, 600-800$ in a weekend or less depending on what tools you have. Guess I'm just cheap but seems way high to spend that much on just an average splitter


----------



## wiseangler55 (Feb 25, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> I agree, a lot of these splitters look like, and from the sounds of it are great splitters. Seems many people like their Timberwolf splitters, but I am with a lot of you guys and 3000k or more for a splitter? Really? Seems the only thing getting split at that price is the soft underbelly of your pocket book. Especially when you could build the same splitter for about, oh, 600-800$ in a weekend or less depending on what tools you have. Guess I'm just cheap but seems way high to spend that much on just an average splitter



good luck on the 600.00 to 800.i just built one with a loglift,already had motor, one cylinder,pump,wedge,i beam,axle and a single valve.still ended up spending at least 500.00 in steel,a used cylinder,hydraulic hose and a valve.


----------



## Craig21901 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Go for the TW*

I've had the TW P1 for 3 years now and not one complaint. Has split everything I've managed to hoist upon it, is easy to maintain, and is made from high quality components. Don't recall for sure how much I paid, but believe it was well over $3K once you add in the table grate, manual log lift, and 4 way wedge. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Feb 25, 2012)

$3000...for a bare TW1?..


TW-P1
4ww
Table Grate
Manual log lift

$3030.00 

Shop around!! :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hansenj11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Get a northern tools North Star 30 ton log splitter. I have one and have had no problems. Check out the other reviews they seem to be good.


----------



## genesis5521 (Feb 26, 2012)

nick21 said:


> I decided on a TW-P1 but found out they are $3000 . Is there a good second best for 2k or so? I might get a huskee 28 or 35t from TSC. Anything else to
> consider? The more I think about it the more I like the horizontal design!



Hi Nick:

Before you buy a splitter, check out my splitter video. You may not need as big a splitter as you think. Then again, maybe you do. It all depends on your situation and circumstances. If you do need/want a hydraulic splitter, there a few nice ones for under a grand.

Here's the PowerHorse. Watch the video at their website. A fella just bought one and made a post on it somewhere in this forum.
Powerhorse Horizontal Dual Split Log Splitter — 20-Ton, 208cc | Log Splitters | Northern Tool + Equipment

Here's the Iron & Oak 15 ton model.
Iron and Oak 15 Ton Horizontal Log Splitter | Wood Splitter | Iron & Oak

Here's the video on my splitter set-up.
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/191891.htm

Hope this gives ya some food for thought.

Don <><


----------



## capetrees (Feb 26, 2012)

Speeco 35 ton B&S 1450 OHV Vertical & Horizontal Log Splitter - OMNI Mfg LLC


----------



## spike60 (Feb 26, 2012)

Is the splitter intended for personal use, and how much wood do you need to split per year? 

There's no doubt that the premium brand entry model splitters like Timberwolf and American are nicer than the entry level units like the Speeco/Huskee's and MTD stuff. But are they $1000 better? In most cases, the cheaper splitters are all that a guy needs to split his own wood. You rarely hear anything about them along the lines of not being able to get the job done. Tons of guys, (get it; "tons"?) report splitting anything they need to with the 22 ton entry level units. 

The spread in ability and quality between these splitters is not as significant as with chain saws where you might be comparing a Wild Thing to a 346 or MS261. 

As in a lot of situations, the entry models from premium brands end up being somewhat overpriced when compared to the mass market brands. The smaller companies with smaller distribution networks just can't get their opening price points down low enough. Now for commercial heavy duty stuff, the TW's and Americans are just kick-butt awesome. They are clearly the way to go if you need that much splitter. But for personal use, I really don't see the value in their entry models.


----------



## computeruser (Feb 26, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Is the splitter intended for personal use, and how much wood do you need to split per year?
> 
> There's no doubt that the premium brand entry model splitters like Timberwolf and American are nicer than the entry level units like the Speeco/Huskee's and MTD stuff. But are they $1000 better? In most cases, the cheaper splitters are all that a guy needs to split his own wood. You rarely hear anything about them along the lines of not being able to get the job done. Tons of guys, (get it; "tons"?) report splitting anything they need to with the 22 ton entry level units.
> 
> ...




+1.


I was in a similar boat a few years back, looking for the $750-1000 used splitters on CL. Ultimately an opportunity appeared and I picked up a TW-P1 for $1200 with the 4-way, as it had briefly been a dealer's demo before I got to it. It has been nice enough, but I would not spend $3k for a TW-P1. No way, no how. I think it would be a fair deal at about $1750.

You can buy an Iron&Oak 20ton horizontal model for $1799 from the folks linked to above (20 Ton Log Splitter | Wood Splitter | Iron & Oak). That seems a fair price for what it is - a 4x24" cylinder splitter with a 12-13sec cycle time. You can even get a 4-way wedge for it, if that suits your fancy (and it should - they're great). No need to spend another G to get the TW-P1.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 27, 2012)

If you don't want 'big box', and can't justify Timberwolf $$, American CLS is hard to beat, at any price.
Quality of build, components and architecture are first rate. Add to that, a broad range of customization and USA made. 
Worth a look.


----------



## mking7 (Feb 27, 2012)

I recently bought an Iron & Oak 26ton from buyacehardware.com . The Robin powered model comes in under $2k with free shipping. I don't have much to compare it to and have only split a cord and a half with it but I love it. Someone gave me good advice when I was looking....You NEVER hear anybody regret buying a splitter no matter which one they have. If you're splitting by hand even the slower end of splitters is going to be an improvement.

Many told me 20 ton was plenty but honestly I'm not sure it would have been. I have worked that 26ton through some nasty crotchy pieces where it eventually made it through...I think it depends what you're splitting...if I was splitting straight grained wood all the time then I'd probably say 20ton was plenty. For what I do I'm glad I went 26 and wouldn't have been sorry about going 35ton. I like the IO 26ton for it's blend of power and speed....and it's made in America. Is it $1k better than the Huskee at TSC? No, I doubt it is.


----------



## ptabaka (Feb 27, 2012)

*tw splitters*

im on my 3rd tw and have to say ther great splitters to each ther own im very happy with my tw6 it kicks [email protected]@ the next i would buy is built right 24


----------



## Dustyw (Feb 27, 2012)

Quality parts are expensive, I just built my own splitter and have $3500 in parts, no labor. Its pretty much like a split right that cost $12000. I didnt have to pay for any r&d or labor, but i can see how the prices gets up there pretty fast. Your gonna get what you pay for.


----------

